# Superhero stories, anyone?



## GeekDavid (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay, it might not technically be fantasy, but superhero stories can still be fun, and I have found some great ones.

The first book is _Wearing the Cape_, by Marion Harmon. He takes a slightly more realistic look at superheroes, and has come up with a world system that nicely explains the appearance of new superheroes and supervillains.

The realism is sometimes ironically humorous, as when the main character, a new "cape" (hero) herself, has to go through a psychiatric evaluation before joining the super-team... because the team's insurance insists on it.

So far he's got three books and a short story in the "main" series and one spin-off book, and he says he's working on the next one already.

Check it out, and let me know what you think of it.


----------



## druidofwinter (Sep 24, 2013)

I picked up a copy of _Steelheart_ by Brandon Sanderson, which was just released today. It's kind'a like a superhero story, only all the people with powers are evil. Read about the first 8 chapters and so far its pretty good.


----------



## GeekDavid (Sep 24, 2013)

druidofwinter said:


> I picked up a copy of _Steelheart_ by Brandon Sanderson, which was just released today. It's kind'a like a superhero story, only all the people with powers are evil. Read about the first 8 chapters and so far its pretty good.



That one is on my radar... glad to hear it's good. 

Wearing the Cape has both good and bad superpowered people, makes for a nice mix. He comes up with some interesting power mixes, too.


----------



## tlbodine (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh man, those both sound SO good.  

I love superhero stories.  Even if the media is saturated with them, I'm not sick of them yet.  /makes note to look for these


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 6, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> The first book is Wearing the Cape, by Marion Harmon. He takes a slightly more realistic look at superheroes, and has come up with a world system that nicely explains the appearance of new superheroes and supervillains.


Marion Harmon and I attended the same fiction writing classes for almost two years in Nevada. The courses were led by Maxwell Alexander Drake, author of the Genesis of Oblivion series.  I've been meaning to read their separate works for a long time now.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 6, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Marion Harmon and I attended the same fiction writing classes for almost two years in Nevada. The courses were led by Maxwell Alexander Drake, author of the Genesis of Oblivion series.  I've been meaning to read their separate works for a long time now.



You really should. The stories are great, IMHO. And I've corresponded a little with Marion, he seems a great guy. Wanted to know where the errors I spotted were so he could fix them.


----------

